# Typical Cost of OFA Certification



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

If you go on Health Clinics | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO you can look at a calendar of events and find one close to you. This is normally the cheapest way to get things done. If you do them independently it can be more expensive. I just did OFA hip and elbows on my two year old and was quoted $1,300 by his Ortho Specialist but my normal vet did them for $500. This year has been a mess due to COVID.


----------



## LaurenW (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LaurenW said:


> My husband and I are looking into getting a golden retriever puppy as a family pet. One of the breeders we contacted requires that owners have their dog's eyes checked by a licensed ophthalmologist and heart checked by a licensed cardiologist at 1 year of age and have the dog's hips and elbows checked and OFA certified at two years of age. We are not familiar with these tests and are wondering how much they typically cost - we live in the Chicago suburbs. Can anyone share what they paid for these things? Thanks in advance!


Illinois might be a smidge more expensive, just because you have some higher taxes around Chicago.... but here in MI, these are the costs I'm facing kinda in the short while with my guy who is turning 2 in a couple weeks...

June appointment for Cardiologist - $50 (just auscultation). 

Dec-ish appointment for Echo (Cardiologist) - $410 
(you only need to do the aus, but many people are going the Echo route - because of the DCM thing and other stuff going on, the cardiologist is backed up until Dec for appointments)

August Appointment for Eyes - $55 per dog (I'm bringing 3 dogs)
(normally done in June, but appointments are backed up because of shutdown)

June appointment for OFA hips/elbows finals - $350 (includes fee to send in to OFA)


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

LaurenW said:


> My husband and I are looking into getting a golden retriever puppy as a family pet. One of the breeders we contacted requires that owners have their dog's eyes checked by a licensed ophthalmologist and heart checked by a licensed cardiologist at 1 year of age and have the dog's hips and elbows checked and OFA certified at two years of age.


This sounds encouraging, as it indicates that the breeder may be trying to track the results of their breedings. Is the breeder asking/requiring that the eye/heart results also be posted to OFA? Knowing what I've learned over the past few months, that would make me feel way better about the breeder (especially if all this is backed up by a rich history on OFA).


----------



## LaurenW (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes, the breeder told us that the reason she asks potential puppy adopters to have all these certifications done is to track the health of her puppies. She seems like a very responsible and conscientious breeder, which we definitely appreciate. We have never owned a golden before (aside from family pets as kids) and all this certification is a bit confusing. We're trying to weigh the advantages/disadvantages of buying from someone who requires that these tests be done versus buying a puppy from someone who doesn't require these tests. We are only interested in the dog as a pet, we would never want to breed or show him/her.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

LaurenW said:


> Yes, the breeder told us that the reason she asks potential puppy adopters to have all these certifications done is to track the health of her puppies. She seems like a very responsible and conscientious breeder, which we definitely appreciate. We have never owned a golden before (aside from family pets as kids) and all this certification is a bit confusing. We're trying to weigh the advantages/disadvantages of buying from someone who requires that these tests be done versus buying a puppy from someone who doesn't require these tests. We are only interested in the dog as a pet, we would never want to breed or show him/her.


Some breeders only require these tests be done as part of a full registration process, most often along with a set number of achievements earned. You get your full registration for your dog after all requirements are met per your contract. For those of us that do these tests anyway it's nice to see that a breeder is conscientious enough to track all of the offspring. I would also want her to require the results be posted on OFA and not just for her knowledge. (if I was a buyer she was requiring do them)

As a puppy buyer this should let you know that she really cares about what she is doing. I *would still verify that all clearances are done on the dogs being bred*. If you don't know how to do that you can post the registered names here or simply private message someone the names and they can check. It will also let you know that you have a healthy dog, or what areas you should be concerned with as your dog ages. Pet homes need healthy, structurally sound dogs too. You as a pet buyer should require OFA Hips and Elbows, an advanced heart clearance, and eyes done within a year of the breeding. I personally also want a DNA panel on sire/dam and look for ICT, NCL, PRA's. All of these facts can be found on the ofa database on line if you search using the registered names of the sire/dam.

I personally have never seen it as a requirement for a pet home on limited registration. I also learn something new everyday!

** I should add that the reason you want all these tests is it shows you your dealing with a responsible breeder and reduces the chances of you having to pay for extremely expensive surgeries or deal with the heart break of a terrible genetic disease in a dog your entire family falls in love with.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I have _never _seen a breeder require that these tests be done for all puppies going to pet (not breeding) homes. 27 years ago when I bought my first dog, the breeder required that my pup get hip x-rays when she was spayed, BUT she reimbursed me for the cost and just wanted to see the ex-rays for herself...Personally, what your breeder is requiring seems like a _huge _expense to ask a buyer to commit to for a dog that will never be bred. While I applaud the breeder's attempt to determine if she is producing puppies with issues, that expense would make your $2500 puppy (or whatever she's charging), more like a $3500+ puppy!

First I would clarify with the breeder if she would require you to do those tests even with a dog you never intend to breed.

If so... Well it's your call re your finances. As long as the pup's parents have all the clearances, chances are good you would never need the tests for your pup unless he/she develops an issue (with the possible exception of the eye exams, which ideally should be done every year on all Goldens, just to catch eye issues early, but which don't necessarily need to be sent to OFA if you aren't breeding). So all the advantage of these tests are for the breeder, but the cost is coming out of _your _pocket. Only you can determine if working with this breeder is worth the added expense or not...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know of 2 breeders that have that requirement - Gaylans and Topmast.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

pawsnpaca said:


> So all the advantage of these tests are for the breeder


I agree with you on everything except for this one statement. There is an advantage of doing these tests on a pet. The advantage is catching a problem early enough to be able to either prevent further damage or get the earliest, and most often cheapest, options to optimize the long term health of the dog.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I agree with you on everything except for this one statement. There is an advantage of doing these tests on a pet. The advantage is catching a problem early enough to be able to either prevent further damage or get the earliest, and most often cheapest, options to optimize the long term health of the dog.


OK, I agree with you in theory. _Except_... what can you really do if you find out your dog has elbow or hip dysplasia? Is there an early intervention I don't know about that would improve the dog's life or how severe the disability is? What if you find out the dog is dysplastic but is asymptomatic? Are you then tempted to do a surgery the dog might never need?

With the DCM scare I might see the value in the heart exam, BUT if it's food-mediated, then a dog with a "clear" heart at age two might have DCM at age three if you change his food... yes?

I'm honestly curious and ready to learn..._ If your pet dog is asymptomactic_, what do you learn from hip and elbow x-rays and a heart exam by cardiologist that would allow you to DO something that might lesson the severity of the affliction (and justify the cost of these exams)?

I still think it's a lot of money to ask an owner to take on for "just a pet."


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

pawsnpaca said:


> OK, I agree with you in theory. _Except_... what can you really do if you find out your dog has elbow or hip dysplasia? Is there an early intervention I don't know about that would improve the dog's life or how severe the disability is? What if you find out the dog is dysplastic but is asymptomatic? Are you then tempted to do a surgery the dog might never need?
> 
> With the DCM scare I might see the value in the heart exam, BUT if it's food-mediated, then a dog with a "clear" heart at age two might have DCM at age three if you change his food... yes?
> 
> ...


I can only go by my personal experience. Duke was field trained and hunted heavily in every type on environment. He never had any symptoms of ED, ever. I had several requests to breed him and at around age 7 I decided to do it before he got to old. I was going to take male pick from the litter. I took him in at age 7 to get the core clearances done. He was graded as having Good hips but my vet immediately knew he had a problem with the left elbow. I immediately backed out on the breeding. My focus went to Dukes elbow, he had no symptoms. We stopped hunting him and went to get an ortho opinion. I would do absolutely anything for this dog. I was told that he either had a bad elbow from the beginning and maybe needed FCP surgery when he was younger, or had somehow sustained an injury during hunting that we were unaware of resulting in severe scar tissue etc. being in the left elbow. They did not recommend surgery for Duke at his age. He was 7!! To me 7 is mid life for a Golden. I was dumbfounded.

Within the next year Duke was also diagnosed with other health issues so it became a moot point. My one regret is not having clearances on Duke done at 24 months. Maybe I'd have been made aware of a minor elbow issue? Maybe I would have found FCP and had the surgery done? Maybe I would have hunted him less and preserved his elbows more? 

If you haven't figured it out this guy is my heart dog. There is nothing I wouldn't do for him and thinking I may have missed an opportunity to fix something that now most definitely causes him pain is a regret, plain and simple.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

pawsnpaca said:


> OK, I agree with you in theory. _Except_... what can you really do if you find out your dog has elbow or hip dysplasia? Is there an early intervention I don't know about that would improve the dog's life or how severe the disability is? What if you find out the dog is dysplastic but is asymptomatic? Are you then tempted to do a surgery the dog might never need?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


I can answer from my own experience. I never had any intention of breeding Shala - she is spayed. But I had her elbows and hips done - mainly because I wanted to make sure her hips were good because she was so active in hunt (and subsequently tracking and dock diving). Much to my shock, as she came from cleared parents, she has grade 1 bilateral elbow dysplasia (degenerative joint disease).. She never had, and never has had, symptoms (she is 7 years old now, diagnosed at 3 years old). But the diagnosis allowed me to get her evaluated by a sports medicine vet specialist and get a regimen of daily supplements and a monthly injection, as well as water treadmill therapy which have all helped to keep her strong and pain-free. I was also advised not to do agility or flyball with her (which I hadn't planned to do anyway). 

Heart - I did it to make sure all was well, and all was well.

Eyes - I do yearly, because the second year I did it, uveal cysts were seen. So now, it is important to make sure I get them checked annually to make sure there is no sign of PU. In fact, Covid caused the annual clearance clinic where I have them done to be cancelled and I am a bit anxious about it. But now that vet clinics are starting to reopen a bit, I am hoping I can get an appt with an ophthalmologist soon to get them checked for this year. 

So, I applaud this breeder. I think she is helping to educate her puppy buyers, and that is always a good thing. It IS a bit of an expense, but to me, it has been worth it.


----------



## LaurenW (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you all for your responses - I've learned a lot about health issues in goldens. I should clarify that the breeder doesn't outright "require" that the owner do the testing to get OFA clearances but the family questionnaire does ask if we would be willing to do the tests on a puppy we adopt. Since finding a breeder who has upcoming puppy availability has been a nightmare (I'm assuming due to COVID), we are considering purchasing from this breeder despite the extra costs of the health tests because she is very responsive, includes training classes in the purchase price of the puppy, and seems to be very reputable. We are assuming that if we say we're not willing to do the testing, there will be many other potential adopters who would be willing to do the testing. Plus, the testing may provide us with some helpful information about our dog.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’ve been lurking on this thread, and I’m on the “great expense with little benefit” side. Unless this breeder is willing to help pay the expense, I do not seeing a point in requiring clearances for a dog that is “just a pet.” To be clear, if you are seriously doing hunt tests, actual hunting, agility, obedience, rally, etc. that dog is no longer “just a pet” whether they will be bred or not. When you start seriously competing, you become a performance owner. I can absolutely see the point in getting clearances for dogs that will be actively competing - or hunting. 

I do think eye clearances are a good thing for everyone as they are inexpensive and can help catch issues further down the road.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've been lurking too. To my mind, when an animal is spayed/neutered, a quick snap can be done at minimal cost, probably less than $250, and that is worth it to know if there is a problem on the horizon... same with a heart check by cardiologist, it shouldn't cost over $70 or so and can give you good info for pet life. Eyes I ask everyone to start doing yearly exams at 2 YO and have no issue expecting them to do them. It's part of the cost of having a dog. And if they want to send to me, I will pay OFA to list them. Same for the heart. Hips/elbows, I don't really care if they are submitted but it's fine if they are- but either way I do want to see them and if they are done after 2 as I think OP breeder asked for, they should be listed pass or fail.. if it's just for breeder's knowledge base and not for the rest of the GR community to benefit from, I see no reason to do them. 
Now- I do ask them to be done when animal is being altered thinking it's one anesthesia- do people do them? Not a whole lot of them do. Of the ones who do, about 50% are positioned even close to right which to me is the real risk, scaring pet owner because position makes hips or elbows look bad and they are not bad.


----------



## cadwerx (8 mo ago)

My dear service Collie died as a result of degenerative myelopathy. If the sire and dam had been checked out via DNA panel, they would not have been bred. Not sure this was available in 2006? When I read "just a pet," or "not for breeding, or show," what difference does that make? Watch your best friend lose all control of his body, and bodily functions. Watch him try to stand up, and he can't. Watch him try to walk, and painfully see him going in circles. See him perk up for two days, followed by 24 hours that he can't even move off his pet bed. The health of my animal is paramount to me, regardless of what a breeder requires or not. If you have a choice of a dog you know is going to have a hideous disease, or a healthy one- which one would you choose?


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Genetic testing for DM was not available back then — genetic testing has only become mainstream in the past 10 years or so.

The topic of debate on this thread is not about breeders doing clearances (everyone agrees on that), but whether a breeder should require pet owners to do clearances on their pets, which is rare and would not do anything to prevent a disease like DM.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I always look for clinics who do them for a much lower price.

For my boy who has all his clearances:
Eyes - $35
Hips - $240
Elbows - $150
Cardiac - $150? (I cat remember exactly but I drove hours each direction for the better price and a cardiologist I swore would never see my dogs again)
DNA $120 

Cardiac was in Michigan, other tests in SW Ohio.


----------

